# Minimum snow level



## Rsibill (Dec 16, 2004)

What are you people establishing as your minimum to plow?
2"? Are people calling you to plow less?
-Bill


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

We have 2 bank's that are at 1".

Another bank pays one of the kids who shovel to stay during the storm to make sure their ATM area is swept clean at all times while is snowing.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Home depot is 0.First flake they want salt down.The banks are 1 inch


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

A dusting we are out covering our properties,now pushing we begin most at 1"


----------



## Rsibill (Dec 16, 2004)

*Residential Minimum Snow Level*

I understand commercial accounts must establish 1" min, due to insurance . . . how about residential, at what point is it NOT worth your while?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't do res. for many of my own reasons but I when I did I always waited till the snow stopped. Most don't understand going twice and will fight you on pay about it on payday. All depends on you and knowing who wants what and who will pay for what.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

All residential. 3" trigger. Haven't plowed the full route yet this year. Have been called out for some sanding since we got a couple of freezing rain days.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

We have one com that has to be done every inch. All the other com places have to be done between 2-4 inches. res can wait till the storm is done.


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*1.5-2*

I have two office buildings, and 2 neighborhood streets that get done at 1.5inches. ....wait for the snow to stop first if I have time.

All residentials are at 2." I've plowed them at less, just to keep those with a slightly "different ruler" happy.

I have only seasonal contracts. This way nobody complains that "it didn't need plowed." If they complain that it did need plowed....."your contract says 2".


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I have 2 accounts that want it plowed anything over 2" and one for anything over 1" and there are home accounts right down the street.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I go out at 1/4 of an inch (sidewalks).

1/2 or 1 inch for driveways depending on owner. Sometimes less even.

Sincerely,
Jake


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Twp large commercial building that get plow at .75 " salted at anything less


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

Banks,hotels,business's,hills,stops,turns,are 1" then sand, just sand if less.
Condos,Aprts on the flat 1.5"- 2". Sand as needed.
Residential's I only sand,as needed after their plowed.


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

All commercials, 2" trigger.

Anything less gets de-iced at my discretion


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

I do residential after 3" of snow, no commercial yet


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

we start when the first flake flies and police all properties daily in the winter if where nameing the property owners as addtional insured we go at me discretion if im liable for slip and falls we are doing whatever it takes to eliminate them.. we only do commercial work and for people who are willing to pay for service... :salute:


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

I plow at 4" of snow....

I would LOVE it if we could go out at 1"... i'd quit my day job and plow full time.

Glen


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I start at 2", except the grocery store that wants bare asphalt...


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

All of our accounts are 1" except the US postal service, one bank, one optomitrist, 2 oldfolks homes, and a couple picky residences that are 1/2". When you start messing with anything less than 1", it gets hard to do anything with the pickup blade so the ATV's do most of the 1/2" accounts.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

We do both residential and commercial at 3 inches.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

It is written at 2" for residentials for us, but many times we will do them them at a bit less. The reason being, is we tell the customers that we watch for near-future upcoming conditions. If it is going to be a slight meltdown, then freeze again, this is what we want to avoid because then they will have terrible conditions on their drive. The customers are all understanding and appreciative of this, and it works very well. I DO however, wait intil the snow is done dropping (within that day) to push them. As far as the commercials go, it depends on what they are. Most, we start at 3/4 to 1" trigger, and use salt for less. Many of the doctor's offices, medical plazas and such just want their lot kept clear - no matter what it takes. It's funny how there are a few doctors around who are just too cheap and don't have the common sense to realize the liability of it. They just let their lots go and maintain ice rinks all season long.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

residential around here is 4". people around here are too cheap for anything less. i have given people the option of three inches with the belief that i would be out to plow 6 more times. nobody wanted to pay for it though. the funny thing is that some complain that 4'' is too much but time is money so pay-up.


----------

